# In a Rodney Dangerfield mood



## LeeC (Apr 25, 2015)

This week at my PT appointment, the therapist said she was going to start me on hot tub treatment. When I grinned to myself (something I'd joked with the wife about), she said "You men are all alike." 

Now how is it she can presume what I'm thinking, isn't that called profiling or some such? I see nothing wrong with daydreaming, considering the reality that the only other women I've seen in physical therapy are older than I am, at least in their eighties.

I thought a positive mindset was helpful to healing.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 26, 2015)

Ah, men. You think you're privileged of having a dirty mind


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 26, 2015)

Man, no respect


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2015)

Usual conversation with my wife:
She: you're depressed today.
Me: how can you tell?
She: 36 years of marriage!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 26, 2015)

LeeC said:


> I thought a positive mindset was helpful to healing.



Clearly not so, as the European Union has mandated that livestock on organic farms should be treated by homeopathy; now, unless the unelected mandarins of Europe know more about the sentience of your average cow, I can't understand exactly how this placebo effect is going to work on Mabel and sundry heifers. Homeopathy, we're told, works because "_Water retains a memory of_..." Of what? Every man and dog that has pissed in it? Every fish and bird that has crapped its way across and through it? All the agricultural run-off full of nitrates and cow dung. Every rotting corpse of sundry animals, fish and bird decaying in the reservoirs of the UK and Europe? The tears of jilted lovers, the oil from 2-Stroke outboard motors and diesel from barges and launches, the rusting shopping trollies, bicycle wheels and suddenly unrequired guns...


----------



## LeeC (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, Bloggsworth, now you're getting into the extremes of idiocy human perspectives may gravitate to. Is that true, what you're relating about EU mandates, or are you pulling my leg? Seems kinda twilight zone to me. 

Anyway, being a lifelong student of natural sciences, I don't place any faith in an aspirin in the ocean being helpful, other than maybe as a placebo. I'm more into the natural order — you know, life being fueled by life, and individuals of any life form surviving in outrunning the big bad wolf (now mostly in human form), only for our biobots to deteriorate back to essential elements so that other life forms can emerge in physical life's continuance. But I'm not going to bore anyone by getting off on that line of thinking. 

Sticking to our human bubble, there's another aspect of this that I find sad, especially in there being no easy answer for. There's another elderly fellow I've seen at PT, that his daughter (no spring chicken herself) brings in dutifully. He always wears the expression of a child being delivered to the dentist. He seems much more senile than I, and regressing rapidly, yet his family seems demanding he be brought back to vigor, to the point of not considering the effect on him. 

Obviously I'm not intimately aware of this particular situation, but what it brings to my mind is that I'm going to crawl out in front of a truck before I'm made to suffer the indignity and pain of others trying to keep a shell of myself around. That is to me, and I have no idea how to gage it, I wish there were more respect for those on their last legs. We try to prolong the presence of a family member, like a vegetable trophy on the mantleshelf, for the sake of our own feeling mostly, in some situations I've seen. Where such is actually helpful to the elderly family member, I think it's admirable, but when it's not ... 

Oh well, as I've said before, we're but a liminal thread in Mother nature's web-of-life, at best an experiment 

I apologize if my thinking is too radical and/or unsettling to some.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 26, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Wow, Bloggsworth, now you're getting into the extremes of idiocy human perspectives may gravitate to. Is that true, what you're relating about EU mandates, or are you pulling my leg? Seems kinda twilight zone to me.
> 
> 
> 
> > Absolutely true, bonkers in a higher dimension, but true. If you had published it on April 1st, everyone would have laughed and said "_Yeah, right, pull the other one mate_."


----------



## LeeC (Apr 26, 2015)

Forgive me, but I also enjoy your British phraseology, as in "bonkers in a higher dimension." You've got to admit it's different to an out-west reservation raised miscreant like myself. Some of the comments Bazz makes go right over my head.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr Mustard,

Ref one of your straplines:

_Nobody Expects the Spanish Inquisition! (Monty Python)_

Actually, they all expected the Spanish Inquisition as the Inquisition gave about 3 weeks notice of their intention to visit...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 26, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Forgive me, but I also enjoy your British phraseology, as in "bonkers in a higher dimension." You've got to admit it's different to an out-west reservation raised miscreant like myself. Some of the comments Bazz makes go right over my head.



There are many levels of bonkers, but when apparatchiks are paid $250,000 a year to come up with this sort of bilgiferous drivel, it is at a very high level indeed - Even worse is that many European legislative bodies have endorsed the new directive.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> Mr Mustard,
> 
> Ref one of your straplines:
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard that around the forum somewhere :lol:


----------

